# Prints?



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

How do you make prints of graphite drawings?
Do you just photo copy nor is there a better way?


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

I've never made prints of my drawings, I just photograph them, but I know a lot of people scan their drawings for prints. Couldn't tell you what the best scanners out there are, though. I'm sure the best quality ones can be pretty pricey.


----------



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

I take mine into the local printing company and have them scanned in there and printed. They are small and local so it works for me.


----------

